
Ask HN: What field have you combined with C.S.? - spacephysics
Tim Ferris made a recent video answering the question on whether someone should specialize or generalize (tldr: combine the two) [0]<p>What field have you combined with computer science to produce a niche value to some business (be it your own, or as an employee)?<p>An example would be neurology and AI. Knowledge in both fields can be combined to push the envelope in a new way, that each singly wouldn’t otherwise be able to.<p>This question comes after thinking how I can increase my ‘market value’ now, in case the standard full stack web developer becomes more automated, or some squeeze occurs in the next 5-10 years.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;wCPbPMRNnvk
======
Jugurtha
You are the result of your experiences. The answer to your question for me is:
"everything". I shared a bit on the topic[^1].

[^1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20079490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20079490)

~~~
spacephysics
Read through your post, very eye opening and answered my question in a more
novel way than anticipated, thank you.

------
rurban
First architecture. (lot of AI, VR, visualization, geometry, algebra)

Then telecommunications (creating an internet provider, lot of stupid HW)

Then automotive (optimizing race cars. much better HW, much better clients)

